# My first tutorial!! Simple matte brown smokey eye (WOC friendly)



## YesicaElana (Oct 24, 2009)

This look literally takes me 5 minutes to do.
I've already put on my MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW43.

First line your upper lid with a creamy brown liner. I used MAC's Nighthawk/Front Row dual liner. It was limited edition but any brown liner works.







I then smudged the liner using a pencil brush up to the crease and around the lower lash line. I didn't line the lower lash line with the pencil because it's so creamy it smudges from the upper to the lower lash line. But if your liner isn't as creamy, line the lower lash line with the brown pencil.






To intensify the color and prevent smudging I added a dark brown shadow over the smudged pencil just to the crease. I used MAC's brun.






Concentrate most of the color into the crease and at the outer corner. If you want a more rounded looking eye, pack color into the inner corner as well. You want to keep the center of the eye relatively light to give your eye dimension.






Now take a brown close to your skintone and blend out the harsh edges into the area just above your browbone. I used MAC Texture.






Blend blend blend. I used the 217 brush by MAC. 






Now time for a highlighter. Make sure it's something matte. I used Vanilla by MAC. For my NC50/NW45 or darker ladies, try Bamboo, just pack it on with a flat shader brush.






Now go back in with that flesh-toned brown and blend out any other harsh lines or to tone down the highlight to your liking. A harsh highlight does not work very well with this look. At least not to me.






Add some mascara and you're out the door.







TADAAAA!!​


----------



## Verient (Oct 26, 2009)

Thankyou for doing this!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Very simple and pretty.
Thank you.


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Oct 26, 2009)

great tutorial! thank you :]


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

